# Thrombosis tests



## coldstuff (Jun 25, 2010)

my mum had a Thrombosis when she was pregnant with me 32 years ago and never had any trouble since she never had any trouble when she had my sister either... iv never had any trouble with my other pregnancies but this time there was a extra form to fill and they want to know if iv been tested as a carrier.. would i have been tested at the clinic xx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

no you wouldnt have been tested routinely , i didnt even know you could be a carrier !

my mum also have a major blood clot when she was around 21 caused by the pill or so they thought my clotting screen was clear yet my consultant wanted me on clexane til after the birth


----------



## coldstuff (Jun 25, 2010)

thanks for your reply kara76 i did not think you could either so spoke to my mum again and it was only a shadow on her lung not a confirmed thrombosis so hope this changes things x


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

come and join us here hun

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=248080.180


----------

